# Why do people replace stock exhaust?



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

I just bought an 06 GTO. I read around enough to know that the Corsa cutback and headers? and CAI had cost the previous owner(s) some, but the car seems powerful enough without? I will admit it sounds nice with the mods..although I am probably a bit old to concerned about that. 

Is the stock setup just not good? for what reason?

Zee


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're happy with the stock power and exhaust sound, your wallet will thank you. What people like about exhaust sound is very subjective; you can only really go by your own ear and what sounds good to you. Louder doesn't necessarily make it better.
The stock exhaust system is a little restrictive as there is 30-40 more hp to be had with a header system, cai and a tune. I would listen to other GTOs at car shows (if you can find any) or LS2 Camaros and listen to what they sound like and go from there. Enjoy your car!


----------



## ZeesGTO (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you. 

I'm not a youngster, but the sound my gto makes, particularly on start up is quite nice. My wife knows when I am close to home! I am guessing that is the corsa cat back. One big issue was the check engine light ..maybe the high flow cats? Anyway, complete street performance in west Chester pa sorted that out with a tune. I was worried for a bit though!
Seems like mods can equal issues and you have to know how to deal with these.

Thanks again 

Zee


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

People do it to sound louder for others. The stock system isn't restrictive. It does close to zero for performance, at best maybe 5 hp for $800. Once you do some serious modding it can help some. Why people switch exhausts as their first mod just to change a sound and gain nothing for their money I don't understand. I guess it's for style over substance.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I installed Kooks Afterburner mufflers on my '05 simply to get more exhaust sound for less rpm. Don't need more power. Since I normally shift in the 1800 to 2200 rpm range, the stock exhaust didn't project to my 70 year-old ears too well. Now, windows down, I hear it quite well without running up the rpm. I've owned the car since new and I doubt my radio has 10 hours on it. Small block V8 is my favorite tune.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

It is all about recreational spending, and how people tie their identities to their toys, and the aftermarket toy jewelry. guilty as charged, but currently making the change from two stroke dirt bikes to cars.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

Purely for sound, unless you are making very high hp which even at that I'm not sure how necessary a different exhaust is. Muffler deletes were all my 05 needed, it sounds really nice and no drone.


----------

